# Pressure washer inflicted dents !!



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

Ok. So was out washing the Subaru earlier with my pressure washer, when the high pressure hose decided to come off. As it did under pressure, the brass end connector flew off hitting my car. To say I'm ****ed off is an understatement.

So basically, can anyone recommend a PDR in Yorkshire. Leeds/Bradford area?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

What an absolute ba****d.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Try a company called all out dents. Highly recommend them.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

What nozzle were you using?


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

pcm1980 said:


> Try a company called all out dents. Highly recommend them.


Thanks. Will give them a call.


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

danwel said:


> What nozzle were you using?


Just the standard gun and nozzle. The connector wasn't screwed on fully hence why it came off.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Give 'Pure Dents' a message on facebook. I used him on my dent:


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

Gretsch-drummer said:


> Give 'Pure Dents' a message on facebook. I used him on my dent:


Hi. Will call the today to arrange. Thanks


----------

